# Woodworking Club of America in NH?



## healeydays (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi folks,

I know this is a stretch, but does anyone here know anything about Woodworking Club of America based out of Brentwood, NH? They supposedly have a full wood shop for member use and I am in need of a couple machines I can't see buying any time soon and figured this would be a great idea at least thru the New England winter.

Mike B


----------



## Patrude (Nov 22, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know this is a stretch, but does anyone here know anything about Woodworking Club of America based out of Brentwood, NH? They supposedly have a full wood shop for member use and I am in need of a couple machines I can't see buying any time soon and figured this would be a great idea at least thru the New England winter.
> 
> Mike B



I cant say that I know about that club, but you might try contacting League of NH Craftsmen. I have seen their sineage in the North Conway area. Good luck with it


----------



## healeydays (Nov 23, 2012)

Patrude said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks,
> ...



I have talked to them and the Guild of NH woodworkers and they do learning sessions, but no hands on as they both say too many members to do that. There use to be some high schools or votech schools that did classes, but those don't exist near by anymore...


----------



## Patrude (Nov 23, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



:dash2::dash2: Yup, we're running into roadblocks :dash2: here is yet another avenue to explore: if you are fortunate enough to have a "trade School" or highschool woodshop nearby you might have a chance to partnerup. Just pay them a visit, and see what happens. at the worst you might get another lead to follow up on. Keep poking, you might just find something that works for you


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2012)

Mike -- 

What machines do you need, and how much usage do you expect to need?

And how far are you willing to travel to get to them?

I sometimes see posts on Craigslist for co-operatives with loads of machinery looking for people to "join the club". I remember seeing one in Worcester and I think one closer to Boston (Somerville, maybe).

Duncan


----------



## healeydays (Nov 25, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Mike --
> 
> What machines do you need, and how much usage do you expect to need?
> 
> ...



That is the type of place that would work for me. Drum Sander is the most expensive piece I don't see myself buying any time soon.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2012)

healeydays said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > Mike --
> ...



I'll keep my eyes open and let you know if I see anything -- and if I hear of any making baby-bird noises (cheep-cheep-cheep)


----------

